# hysterectomy is done



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I had my hysterectomy on Tuesday and I am feeling pretty good. I spent 1 day in the hospital and 3 more days with a catheter(horrible!!). Had the catheter taken out yesterday and other then being tired all the time and some cramping, it's not so bad. I think people with IBS have a higher tolerance of pain then others, especially those that have had IBS for a long time like me(20 years). My husband, kids, dad and step mother are waiting on me like a queen and I am staying drugged up as long a possible to keep the major pain away. This surgery was not a hard decision for me to make because I already have my 2 kids and with my period pain was so bad that I was only having 4 or 5 days a month that were tolerable. Anyway, age 35 and no more periods?? Who wouldn't want that?Ask me anything you want about it, looks like I will be laying in bed for a few more weeks without much to do!Mindy


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm curious about this (sorry have been lurking around your threads but hadn't posted yet). My periods are HORRIBLE! They're not heavy but aside from the insane IBS issues I have with my period, before my period, after my period, when I ovulate (sigh, I get about 3 or 4 okay days a month) I've often considered it (although there's not actually a medical reason why I'd have it done so I would run into difficulty there).I have 3 kids (and hubby's inactive anyway if you know what I mean) so no more kiddies here.I'm interested to know if it helps your IBS at all. Please keep us updated







And good luck with healing quickly (although it's always good to be treated like a princess).Sadly I don't think I got the high pain threshold thing. I can do childbirth, IBS my whole life, major tummy attacks but a splinter in my finger makes me cry!


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Glad to see others that think periods affect IBS. I went to a GI doctor who said this hysterectomy would not change my IBS at all. I am out to prove him wrong. I kept my ovaries for now so I may still have to deal with severe ovulation pain 2 or 3 days a month, but I think my life will improve dramatically. It seems like I would only have a few days a month to feel ok and then it would all start over again. Screamer - have you thought of trying one of those bc pills that only give you 4 periods a year. I did that for 2 years and they made such a difference in my life - I felt great. Unfortunately it stopped working for me after that. That's why I think periods DO affect IBS.I'll keep in touch. Time for percoset and bed!!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

My old gyno (haven't seen him for a few years) was sure that periods affected my IBS and my doctor said so too (well hormones affect it which of course they go haywire once a month).I have tried most b/c pills on the market and all of them level my hormones at the level that causes me problems so my GP told me to steer clear of anything hormonal







Pretty much rules out all forms of birth control for me which is why I was curious about the hysterectomy. It makes sense to me that if you rule out periods you also rule out the hormones that cause the troubles that go along with it.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I thought about it too, im the same as you Amy only a few days a month i feel fine







i also thought perhaps it would stop the pain and cramps i get for days after sex, just to enjoy it again would be great.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Hi Mindy. I'm happy that your surgery was a success and wish you a speedy recovery. Keep us posted.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by kazzy3:Hi Mindy. I'm happy that your surgery was a success and wish you a speedy recovery. Keep us posted.


Yeah, Mindy, same here! Glad that you won't have period pain anymore!


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

I have fibroids and endo and yes it affects my self-diagnosed IBS. Right before cycles I get C and then day of, it turns to D. Severe bloating. At first I thought this was regular PMS stuff, but these symptoms surpassed those descriptions and I came to this site by searching and have all the same sysmptoms of IBS, and oh, certain foods cause the same symptoms too.


----------



## 13430 (Apr 7, 2006)

Mindy, I haven't been on these boards for a while so forgive me if I missed one of your posts but why did you have to have a hysterectomy? Fibroids, endo, adenomyosis? I am asking because I have adenomyosis (no endo!?!?) and while the hormone treatment is working right now it is not going to work forever so I plan to get a hysterectomy done right after Thanksgiving. It is an incredibly wrenching situation as I am 30, no kids, and am only getting married this week. Just wondering what your story is and how you are feeling now!


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

I have always had horrifically painful periods. Was on the pill since I was 15 and controlled the pain with otc meds. After my son was born, 4 years ago, I pretty much stopped bleeding but the pain - oh the pain! Seasonale worked for about 2 years and I felt great, then during my last gyn appointment my doc wanted to do an internal ultasound to see what was up. He suggested a d&c and found a large cyst on my right ovary he wanted to take out. The day of surgery he also decided to do a laporoscope to see what else was up. Adenomyosis was the diagnosis. He said I could have the hysterectomy whenever I wanted. I held off for a while but starting this past July and continuing for weeks, I felt like I was pregnanay and having the worst period cramps of my life 24/7. It never stopped and I couldn't take it anymore. Had the surgery 2 weeks ago today and I really don't feel that bad. It just really makes you tired and worn out and everytime I try to do something I shouldn't I pay for it with a little pain and sleeping for a long time. I tried to drive yesterday - big mistake! It really does hurt to push on the break pedel after you've had your insides cut apart and sewn back together! duh? Anyway, I kept my ovaries for now so I don't have to deal with the hormone junk and it is so nice to finally be off birth control pills. I feel bad for you that you may have to do this before you have a chance to have children. But I also know about living with pain. Look up my e-mail if you want to chat about anything more - I'm still on bed rest for a while and getting bored.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

Well, I'm all better and back to work. Still dealing with a little exaustion, but stomach has calmed down and all the meds never did cause me to be C at all. Now I am dealing with a new problem that I need some advice. Starting about 2 weeks ago I was having a lot of trouble breathing. I went to the doctor thinking it was my asthma - he was concerned it could be a blood clot because of my surgery and sent me for a bunch of tests. Then the breathing problems progressed to chest pain and numbness in my left arm. I was sent for more tests. I have had every lung and heart test they do and nothing. My doctor called me tonight and suggested it's anxiety and depression. I have been on anti-depresents for years and this pain I am having is real and not anxiety. This guy has been my doctor forever - should I talk to him some more or go elsewhere? I spent years being told my stomach problems were all in my head - I cannot go through this again.Mindy


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Mindy,I haven't had your specific symptoms, but I've had some horrible experiences with doctors. I've had several physical health problems over the years, & was told they were in my head. I just kept going to doctors until I found competent ones to help me. You know your body better than anyone else. How do you feel? If you think something's wrong, then get a second opinion. It's hard because most people don't have the time, & money to keep going to doctors, but it will be more expensive & time consuming later, if you don't find out what's wrong. If a doctor is clueless, he wants to give you an anti-depressant. Lots of times they don't want to admit they don't know how to help you and they won't recommend a doctor who can. Good luck!


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

pwo2,thank you for your reply. I ended up calling my doctor back and talking to him about my concerns with what he told me. He has been my doctor for 25 years, I grew up across the street from him and babysat for his kids. He is also my kids doctor. I couldn't just walk away from him. I explained that stress is probably making my symptoms worse but that I truely believe something is wrong with me because having chest pain and numb left arm is NOT normal. I also wake up every morning with difficulty breathing. I am on atavan to keep my anxiety down and he has set up a stress/echo test next week. If after this test I am still not taken seriously I will go for a second opinion elsewhere.


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Mindy 1597,I completely understand your hesitancy to talk to another doctor when you have a long track record with your current doctor. It does sound like you might benefit from seeing a Cardiologist. If you have a PPO, you can just make an appt. with a Cardiologist. It does sound like you don't have a PPO, though. I know the stress of not knowing what's wrong with you. I think half the battle is just knowing what's wrong with you. When you finally find out, you feel like you have the biggest weight lifted off your shoulders. Wish you the best!


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

It has been 9 weeks since my hysterectomy and after a few rough spots, I feel pretty good. My husband and I actually went on a date on Friday. I ovulated twice since my surgery and both times were very painful. I am going to go another 2 months and then go back to see my doctor about it. None of the pain meds I have seem to work. As far as IBS goes, I have felt pretty 'normal' for the past 10 days or so. No bloat and only 2 times did I have stomach pain, both of which I think were caused by stress and because I have not been eating much. As far as my chest pains and numbness in my left side go - I have been tested for every heart and lung problem under the sun. All tests came up normal so I am seeing an internist now. She has scheduled me for 2 tests. She wants to rule out a pinched nerve and MS. I am really really nervous about the MRI and requested drugs before the test. The test in on Tuesday and I have almost called a few times to reschedule because I do not want to do it. The nerve test is on the 11th.Overall, I am now glad I went through with the hysterectomy surgery and think it just took a while to recover. I still get very tired throughout the day and am ready for bed by 8pm, but this could also be from whatever other problems I am having which my new doctor assured me is not from having the surgery.


----------

